# Revamp of MI licensing



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2015-2016/billintroduced/Senate/pdf/2016-SIB-0963.pdf

The inside talk spells doom for all licensed trades. MCL (or Michigan Common Law) makes my eyes bleed. 

Thoughts?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Article 2 is the one in question. Word has it journeyman and masters is NO LONGER to be taken by inspectors but by a State appointed contractor and will now be 125 multiple choice questions, open book with a three hour time limit. Proof of hours is still required.

This is just hearsay from our preferred inspector, but if true, it opens the doors to some major hackery around me.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Same here in WI a rumor too. They say it's backed by the koch brothers


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just another way to get people that should not have licenses to get them..im sure some illegals , minorities and whatever..now dont get me wrong, if you can pass the test on your own merits, I could careless if your from mars, as long as its a level playing field, I have seen disasters with affirmative action giving people jobs they have no business doing and it just brings everyone down..sorta like this common core crap in the schools, more of the dumbing of America..


----------

